# Hey N.Y growers who need a greenhouse....



## Candace (Jun 23, 2007)

There's one on ebay for sale http://cgi.ebay.com/Greenhouse-JANC...8QQihZ007QQcategoryZ42153QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


That looks pretty good for the price. I think those are glass panels though, which may be a bit dicey to move. But the structure looks pretty good and well made.


----------

